# frame reinforcement ?



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

i here a lot about taking the body off the car and reinforce it the right way ,,now i understand reinforcing everything in the front like the cross member a arms upper and lower everything around the engine spring perches ball joints everything cause ive seen things break in front i even understand reinforcing everything in the back upper and lower trailer arms rear axles put a bridge on back plate everything 3/8 and 1/4 in so it want buckle i even seen stuff like that break 
But why do you have too reinforce that stripe under the doors ,thats the only part i cant get too ,and ive never heard of any crazy stories of that breaking anybody got any crazy stories of that breaking


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Feb 26 2011, 10:52 AM~19966428
> *i here a lot about taking the body off the car and reinforce it the right way ,,now i understand reinforcing everything in the front like the cross member a arms upper and lower everything around the engine spring perches ball joints everything cause ive seen things break in front i even understand reinforcing everything in the back upper and lower trailer arms rear axles put a bridge on back plate everything 3/8 and 1/4 in so it want buckle i even seen stuff like that break
> But why do you have too reinforce that stripe under the doors ,thats the only part i cant get too  ,and ive never heard of any crazy stories of that breaking anybody got any crazy stories of that breaking
> *



I dont have a story but unless your going for the big inches 3/8 or 1/4 its to much !!! use 3/16 homie !


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah my fault i meant 3/16 an 1/4 i just never understood the reason for takeing the body off to reinforce it the right way unless you were trying to reinforce underthe door and i never heard of any stories of peoples cars breaking under the door part


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Feb 26 2011, 02:45 PM~19967665
> *yeah my fault i meant 3/16 an 1/4 i just never understood the reason for takeing the body off to reinforce it the right way unless you were trying to reinforce underthe door and i never heard of any stories of peoples cars breaking under the door part
> *


 on what kind of car ? cuz stock frames are meant to flex and on g-bodies,,that would be the weakes points,,,it will bend like a banana when you 3 wheel


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

ok ok i see is for when you three wheel high as hell, i see, because my car does do a little twist when i pause it in the air alright you just said it all, it a 83 cutlass that shit will twist thanks i thought i new everything


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW! :fool2:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Feb 26 2011, 06:09 PM~19967834
> *ok ok  i see is for when you three wheel high as hell, i see, because my car does do a little twist when i pause it in the air alright you just said it all, it a 83 cutlass that shit will twist  thanks i thought i new everything*


Seriously?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Feb 26 2011, 03:09 PM~19967834
> *ok ok  i see is for when you three wheel high as hell, i see, because my car does do a little twist when i pause it in the air alright you just said it all, it a 83 cutlass that shit will twist  thanks i thought i new everything*


take some time looking around here, and reading you'll realize how little you know.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by merecido_@Feb 26 2011, 06:24 PM~19967947
> *WOW! :fool2:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah but has anybody heard of any stories of cars breaking at that part under the doors the reason i ask because i have i 83 cutlass i put i hollywood top on some people call it or a t top with out that bridge in the middle or a targa top or something like that but i reinforce every where on the frame but under the door part ,im hoppin that shit nasty got 14 inch cylinders on back three wheeling all the time doing that shit for 10 years anybody heard any stories or got nasty picture of shit breaking under the doors


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Feb 27 2011, 09:03 AM~19971821
> *Yeah but has anybody heard of any stories of cars breaking at that part under the doors the reason i ask because i have i 83 cutlass i put i hollywood top on some people call it or a t top with out that bridge in the middle or a targa top or something like that but i reinforce every where on the frame but under the door part ,im hoppin that shit nasty got 14 inch cylinders on back three wheeling all the time doing that shit for 10 years anybody heard any stories or got nasty picture of shit breaking under the doors
> *


usually it wont necessarily break but the frame will end up all twisted to shit


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Not reinforced under the doors...just sayin.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 27 2011, 12:48 PM~19972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATS NASTY SHIT HAHAHAHAH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

alright i see thats nasty


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've heard of people taking some 4x3 3/16 an cutting it from corner to corner.Each piece for a side.Then welding it on the inside of frame.This is w/o taking the body off.Havent seen pics of anyone doing it yet.But i read it on here in a old post when i was diggin thru some old topics


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 27 2011, 02:51 PM~19973722
> *I've heard of people taking some 4x3 3/16 an cutting it from corner to corner.Each piece for a side.Then welding it on the inside of frame.This is w/o taking the body off.Havent seen pics of anyone doing it yet.But i read it on here in a old post when i was diggin thru some old topics
> *


1/4 thick,,i seen it done,,its not good unless the body is off,,it only holds at the ends,,,


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 27 2011, 01:48 PM~19972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lots of weight i bet :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: to much lead


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 27 2011, 09:48 PM~19972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a movie in which someone is breaking the frame?
I keep hearing talk that it needs to be strengthened, the other thing needs to be strengthened because it breaks the frame
And at that time my friend low low does really big jumps for several years without any reinforcements and the frame is intact. Another impala what is in the area doing 3 wheel motion very often and the frame untouched.
I do not approve. I prefer that my frame was too strong than too weak but as it is in practice? Are most of the framework is not only reinforces the principle? Are you sure the car hoping on the 30" and gently riding on three wheels, with a trunk of 6-8 batteries need full wrap?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Feb 28 2011, 01:34 AM~19978159
> *Do you have a movie in which someone is breaking the frame?
> I keep hearing talk that it needs to be strengthened, the other thing needs to be strengthened because it breaks the frame
> And at that time my friend low low does really big jumps for several years without any reinforcements and the frame is intact. Another impala what is in the area doing 3 wheel motion very often and the frame untouched.
> ...



I would think i car hopping in the 30's with only 6-8 batts. would be ok with a partial wrap. But like you said for me I prefer that my frame is to strong than too weak. It is the principle. If you like your car, do it right the first time. I have had two different low's with partial wraps and both cracked. my caprice cracked in several places, but then again, it had 12 batt. With that being said, thats why with my current lowrider i decided to fully wrap it before I even juiced it


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

It's good to see the experiences of others,i'm working on my frame & doing just a partial reinforcement (stress points) cuz i m gonna use just 6 batts.
just see this pics, it's a proof...it's necessary to strenghten


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

oooooooo shit, a thats nasty if i got home after a sunday ride an saw that ,i would have a heart attack , i had to look at that for a minute


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 27 2011, 04:48 PM~19972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAMMM 

1200 volts pushed his bridge up too fast


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG83SUPREME_@Mar 1 2011, 08:04 PM~19991364
> *oooooooo shit, a thats nasty if i got home after a sunday ride an saw that ,i would have a heart attack , i had to look at that for a minute
> *


 :uh: don't think you would make it home with your frame lookin like that....don't ask how I know


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

this is always a funny topic 

because there are a bunch of stories for either point of view

i was told by a major lowrider builder that built this car




















that he had a hopper a 2door 83 caddy that was not reinforced AT ALL!

and he was hitting big inches with no problem for a year and a half then it buckled 

so i think if you just lay and play its okay 

but hopping and 3 wheeling not strapped your luck is gonna run out sooner or later


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 6 2011, 09:19 AM~20026076
> *don't ask how I know
> *


How You know?


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

you're gonna need one of this too!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 6 2011, 05:06 AM~20026172
> *How You know?
> *


my regal...got it fixed now.










I had very stiff springs and no reinforcement.....but MUFASA has been hopping his cutty for over 10 years with a partial wrap. How you hit the switch and how stiff your springs are, are important factors.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn. How stiff they was?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 6 2011, 05:39 PM~20028499
> *Damn. How stiff they was?
> *


3 1/2 tons, but they were cut down to the point the crossmember was about 1/2inch off the ground when layed out...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 6 2011, 01:31 PM~20027557
> *my regal...got it fixed now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 27 2011, 01:48 PM~19972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm:  :wow: hno:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> my regal...got it fixed now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 6 2011, 04:43 AM~20026141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooooo she is nice


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 6 2011, 12:31 PM~20027557
> *my regal...got it fixed now.
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!!
We went ahead an did ours up.Dont wanna mess w/ it later.Hopefully


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 10 2011, 05:00 PM~20060216
> *OUCH!!!!!
> We went ahead an did ours up.Dont wanna mess w/ it later.Hopefully
> 
> ...


thats how I repaired my frame. I like how you did your mounts


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the scariest and funniest topic ever


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

KingsWood said:


> Not reinforced under the doors...just sayin.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

KingsWood said:


> Not reinforced under the doors...just sayin.



OH! :wow:


----------



## 92brougham (Jul 16, 2012)

KingsWood said:


> Not reinforced under the doors...just sayin.





damm!!!thats sad... i guess i better get my g body fleetwood in the shop and get it reinforced.


----------

